# Did you ever consider the possiblity of failure with NPT's when you started NPT's?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Anyone ever have that awful thought after buying everything "Wow what if I can't get this to work?" I had that thought today. I have been really good at growing plants outdoors so to me growing plants in the aquarium was like "sure I can do that!" I've got my 29 gallon, something like 18 female bettas, MTS, a Nerite, Cories, plants many which don't look so hot. I kind of had that OMG moment today. This has to work, I want it to work. Heck I even want to be able to sell some plants to cover my costs. However, it's funny to me that until now the possibility that I would not do great at this would not occur until today. I guess I should celebrate my positive outlook. Hopefully, I will be celebrating a successful tank soon.


----------



## Flyby Stardancer (Jun 19, 2013)

Mine's not a true NPT, but I never expected to have any real trouble with it... until trouble started. And now my tap water is testing in troublesome ranges and I'm freaking out while I wait for a person from the water company to call me back.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I bleached dipped my plants (diluted in 2 gallons of water) Today someone informed me that plants that you do that can kill your plants doing that. : (


----------



## VegasShimmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Every. Single. Day.  I have 5 heavily planted tanks (not NP tanks with soil), and I think of complete destruction all the time. I keep a close eye on conditions, but feel one slip-up or oversight could destroy my lush, green betta havens. It's been a trial and error (a lot of error) education, but so far, last couple months have been relatively crisis-free. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

It was scary moment. All these fish just waiting to head for their new home depending on me to get it right.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

I never had the thought (not a NPT, just planted). I started my first tank after doing lots of research, asked many questions and watched a lot of videos. I started it just as easily as any other tank setup but then the algae came and then it became a never ending problem, no solution and no idea of the source of this problem. Im setting up my second tank and now i have my thoughts about the same algae problem surfacing.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have read if you let the subtrate sit wet for 3 months to go through the anerobic cycle covered by plastic wrap that algae will not be a problem. It was on a website with Japanese aquascapes. I hate the waiting though. I am considering trying it with a couple of tanks for comaparison. Also allepathy of certain plants eliminates algae. This discussed in Ecology of The Planted aquarium but I don't completely understand the alleopathy stuff yet.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have had a quite a few plants go all gooey on me :evil: but I think they might of needed more light - low light plants and swords do fine but stem plants all go gooey no matter what I do


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

I remain continually surprised that I, she of the black thumb, can grow plants in my tanks so well. I have even killed a cactus, and I live in Arizona! My husband says, well, they're water _weeds_- he's such a hater. 

I have discovered that trial and error are the key. Some plants just don't do well in certain tanks. Some plants look like they're gonna kick it when first introduced, but a month later they start perking up. So I try and be patient and give them a chance to adjust.

Speaking of failures, though, I have found that my foray into NPTs was a complete fail. I try not to be discouraged. There are so many different theories of planted tanks out there, there are plenty of options. I'm going to try Tom Barr's EI method. But I sure am going to be cursing myself as I'm trying to catch crazed kuhli loaches and demonically fast otos!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

As with anything...always a chance of failure, however, what I have found with the soil based tanks and live plants in general-its all about proper lights-not just the correct kelvin or color temp of the bulb-but age of bulb, photoperiod, placement over the tank, the partition between light and water/plants can all impact photosynthesis.

I agree with Nicci lu too-in that the plant species can make a difference from tank to tank. Some species will do great in one tank and fail in the exact same setup sitting next to it.

Don't give up or try to begin with based on fear of failure.

With the soil based systems and fish keeping in general-you don't want to over think it and make it harder than it really is.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement. My lighting is a led system bought on Amazon suggested by another member that uses the same light with success. It's sitting on the glass top but condensation does form on the top so I have to wonder how much light gets through.
My plants are doing the following: Either rotting, getting brown spots or the new leaves end up getting yellow. Not to say they all plants look that way. In addition I am having trouble getting them to stay put in the soil. I really want to put my fish in the tank but I figure I'd better be sure the plants will succeed before I let them go since a sorority depends upon adeqate plant cover.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

lighting is the most important thing, without the right lighting you will struggle, especially if you are trying to grow med-high light plants, then not over doing ferts if using any, it is very easy to melt plants with too much ferts, most of our tanks are doing very good, one does the best of them all and we have tried different substrates and soil different caps sometimes it is just getting the right mix of things and knowing what your lighting will support


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

This is my 29 gallon I am using MGPS and sand. I was planning to use a natural gravel cap similar to what you have once I vacumn soil that leaked through. I have not fertilized so far because I read that the plants should be established for a few weeks before fertilizing. Most of my plants are low light but I did try a few medium light ones because some people say here they've been able to grow them. I will post link to my light later.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you are using miracle gro potting soil?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes I used Miracle grow potting soil (MGPS).


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

how heavily planted is the tank? I think the potting soil contains a lot of fertilizers.... you might need to wait until the plants are doing REALLLY well before you put anything in there


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

This is the light I bought:

http://www.amazon.com/BeamsWork-Sin...1371566237&sr=1-2&keywords=beamwork+led+light


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have never used LED light, however, in all my research regarding the LEDs and plant growth-I couldn't afford the LEDs that would support aquatic plant growth-that being in the thousands of dollars for a 20gal tank. That said, IMO-your problem might be the lights-The correct color temp lights are the driving force behind photosynthesis-wrong lights the plants can't even use the nutrient rich soil.

What I would recommend-get a couple of 20-40w 6500k florescent bulbs and place over the tank without the hood for best light penetration to plants-stay on at least 10h/day photoperiod and increase up to 12h/day if needed.
You could use one of those cheap light strips you find in the lighting dept of the store-same with the light bulbs-swap them out for a week or so and see if you start to get some plant growth.

What species of plants and how are they planted.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I've killed a LOT of plants lol! My first attempt at a planted tank ended in $150 in plants melting within 24 hours. It's all a learning experience, trial and error, etc. I have also nearly killed NPT's only to have them grow back with a vengeance. You eventually figure out what works for you.


----------

